# Calculator type



## deepa_thand (Sep 27, 2011)

Any ideas on which calculator model to choose within the set of NCEES recommended calculators? I have always used Casio should I play it safe and buy a Casio? thanks


----------



## AMiller (Sep 27, 2011)

deepa_thand said:


> Any ideas on which calculator model to choose within the set of NCEES recommended calculators? I have always used Casio should I play it safe and buy a Casio? thanks


I just got a TI-36X Pro Solar and love it. However, if you are comfortable with the Casio I don't see a reason to change. I was just used to using my TI-92 and wanted something with a multi-line display.


----------



## MadDawg (Sep 27, 2011)

deepa_thand said:


> Any ideas on which calculator model to choose within the set of NCEES recommended calculators? I have always used Casio should I play it safe and buy a Casio? thanks



If you do buy a new type of calculator before the exam, just make sure to take some time getting used to it. You don't want to waste precious time trying to figure out where the square root button is located...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2011)

If you're getting one I would advise:

1) get it now and get used to it

2) get one you're already relatively familiar with. If you're used to Casios, I would get a cqsio


----------



## 2bsss (Sep 27, 2011)

I would suggest getting 2 calculators (same model). Maybe its the whole Boy Scout "be prepared" thing, but it would sure suck to spend all the effort studying and money on the exam only to have a $15 calculator not work and ruin your day.


----------



## JayUn PE (Sep 27, 2011)

2bsss said:


> I would suggest getting 2 calculators (same model). Maybe its the whole Boy Scout "be prepared" thing, but it would sure suck to spend all the effort studying and money on the exam only to have a $15 calculator not work and ruin your day.



I agree with 2bsss on 2 calculators. I liked TI only because the buttons were easiest to push. Every second counts.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 28, 2011)

According to the people who post on here, the TI doesn't do complex numbers and polar coordinates.

Definitely buy two of the same and start using one several months prior to the exam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> According to the people who post on here, the TI doesn't do complex numbers and polar coordinates.
> Definitely buy two of the same and start using one several months prior to the exam.


This only applies if your discipline uses complex or polar coordinates. I know each of the civil depths don't, so a TI works fine.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a TI for my backup, utilized the Casio FX115 as my primary. It has a solve function, and I had utilized it on the FE &amp; throughout college; so I was familiar with it. I wasn't able to find another Casio for the backup, so went with the TI. Get it now while the stores have them available, the test is less than a month away and could sell out shortly...

My GF will be taking a TI for primary and my Casio as a backup when she takes the FE next month. I wish her luck... Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## TheyCallMeJohn (Jul 14, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations between the following four calculators:

CASIO 115MS

CASIO 115MS PLUS

CASIO 115ES

CASIO 115ES PLUS


I have Casio 115MS but would like to buy a backup. Very happy with the CASIO 115MS


----------



## MWC PE (Jul 15, 2013)

TheyCallMeJohn said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations between the following four calculators:
> 
> CASIO 115MS
> 
> ...


I took the FE with the 115MS+ and the PE with the 115ES. I don't think you would hardly even notice any difference between the two. I want to say the ES wanted to show everything as a fraction when I first go it but once I changed one setting it never did it again.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Jul 31, 2013)

I echo the previous comments:

(1) bring 2 of the same (acceptable) calculator to the exam, and

(2) study plenty using the calculator you plan to bring to the exam.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Jul 31, 2013)

Also:

NCEES 'Calculator Policy' page: http://ncees.org/exams/calculator-policy/

A few of the acceptable calculators: http://www.civilpeexam.com/calculators/calculators.php


----------



## kmjones29 (Aug 13, 2013)

I brought two TI-30XIIS calculators (one new one, and one that I used on the FE exam). These cost about $8 during back to school sales. A fancy expensive calculator will not help you. The math on the exam is pretty basic.


----------



## MikeMcC215 (Aug 13, 2013)

TI 36X Pro worked great for me. I have always used TI though.


----------



## Power63 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nobody uses RPN calculators any more?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought two of the HP's from the approved list, and the RPN proved to be very difficult doing polar and rectangular problems, so I ditched them and got four Casio FX-115ES's, and they handle the polar and rectangular coordinates very quickly. They only cost like $15 - $20 bucks.. I used a TI-89 in school, but I think the Casio is pretty sweet .


----------



## Power63 (Sep 4, 2013)

I used a HP-41C in college (yes, I'm old). I've used RPN for more entire engineering career. Can't use AOS calculators anymore. So, for the exam I of course used an HP-35s.


----------

